
The OS Armageddon Is Coming – John C. Dvorak - axiomdata316
https://www.pcmag.com/commentary/361465/the-os-armageddon-is-coming
======
some_account
It's amazing what windows users put up with. Why don't they switch to mac?
It's even easier to use than windows.

